# Schedule of gear you can win from SWA through the rest of the summer



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

We are out in Idaho now enjoying some seriously big water and realizing that the kayaking season (at least in the Western US) still has a long life ahead of it. A huge snow pack and cold spring have made conditions perfect for a long run off that should keep us kayakers happy well into July and August. And, luckily, we have tons of awesome gear to give away throughout the rest of the summer. Thanks to all of our amazing supporters, we have so much cool stuff to give to you that for many drawings we have multiple winners. 

I’ve put the up the entire schedule of what you can win between now and the end of October, so check it out!

To enter, go to www.smallworldadventures.com 
Scroll down and click the “win” link, answer a few questions, and then stay tuned to see if you’ve won. We pick the winners every 2 weeks via an email lottery and will notify winners at the email address they’ve provided. 
Good luck to everyone!

Schedule for the rest of our gear giveaway:

*July 1st: *
#1. Snap Dragon Whitewater EXP Spray Skirt and a copy of Wildwater 
#2. Smith Sunglasses (Super Method) and a copy of Wildwater
#3. Sweet Dirty Frank gear bag and a copy of Wildwater


*July 15th: *
#1. Sweet Shambala shorts (size medium) and a 1-year subscription to Kayak Session Magazine
#2. NRS Hydro Lock drybag, 4 NRS straps and a copy of Wildwater

*August 1st:*
#1. IR Semi-Dry top and a 1-year subscription to Kayak Session Magazine
#2. Smith Sunglasses (Interlock Whisper) and a 1-year subscription to Kayak Session Magazine
#3. NRS Attack Shoes and 1-year subscription to Kayak Session Magazine

*August 15th: *
#1. Snap Dragon Whitewater EXP spray skirt and a copy of Wildwater
#2. Brown Bag from Skookum Sails and 2 NRS straps
#3. XL Sweet Hoodie and a copy of Wildwater

*September 1st:*
#1. Sweet Wanderer Helmet and a copy of Wildwater
#2. Sweet Dirty Frank gear bag and a copy of Wildwater
#3. Sweet Prophecy Dry Pants and a copy of Wildwater

*September 15th: *
Werner paddle and a 1-year subscription to Kayak Session

*October 1st: *
Jackson Villian and a 1-year subscription to Kayak Session

*October 20th-ish (after Moose fest):*
A week-long kayaking trip in Ecuador with Small World Adventures and a 1-year subscription to Kayak Session Magazine.


----------

